# Removu S1



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all,
Had a chance to get my Removu out for the USASA Rail Jam this weekend
really getting to like this toy. easy to use and has a nice remote that will allow you to get angle right
other neat things are water resistan motors, and waterproof case for older gopros, as well as the ability to use any go pro mount for the stabilizer
see below video (not edited just some audio added)






BTW My son won 3rd Place in this competition. (I think he should have won 1st based on the level of stuff he attempted vs others)
Not bad though considering he was out for 4 weeks with broken wrist so only 2 weeks to train for this.

He is the one in grey and black pants riding NS proto Mini


----------

